# I literally HATE my lawn and have decided to give up



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Yup, that's right. I'm saying something I've never really said before - I give up.

I loved watching Connor Ward and Ryan Knorr videos. I loved this forum. I was incapacitated for about 6 months two years ago. In that time my lawn (about 900 sq feet) went to crap. I decided time to fix it.

So I carefully and gingerly went about ripping my weeds out with a scarifier, manual dethaching rake over the entire lawn.

I successfully without reinsuring myself not only removed the weeds, I moved massive amounts of dirt to both level out the hills/humps and then bring in quality soil to use my lawn level rake on.

I ordered seed from Hogan seed, and off to town I went!

And then it started.


3 days after finishing, we had a massive storm with 80mph winds and 5 inches of rain in 1 hour rip though. All the work was lost. Fixed it I did;

Then my neighbors sprinkler burst, flooded and washed out a section. Fixed it I did with money, time and effort;

Then an old guy drove through my front yard not paying attention, and destroyed it all. Fixed it I did with money, time and effort;

Then my neighbor finally calls the sprinkler guy and he comes and digs up that corner I just fixed. Fixed it again I just did;

Then I hear more storms coming in this past Saturday, Sunday and today. I went to HD bought $150 in tarps and 2x4's to keep it all from washing away (I'm on a slight hill). I just removed the tarps this morning and it all washed away under the tarps.

I don't even want to admit the amount of money I have spent on soil, sand, seed, starter fertilizer and tools. I literally can't handle this any more and actually feel hate towards my lawn for the first time in my life. I am far beyond annoyed. At this point I will just let all weeds take over, face the fine from may Gestapo-like HOA (our HOA has repeatedly made national news for how horrible they are), and just move on from it all.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hate to hear that. Hindsight is 20/20, but with only 900ft2 I would have definitely recommended sod. Seeding bermuda is not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

If sod is out of the budget, what about plugs? Would have to deal with weeds while they grow in (I hear a weed torch is good for that) but wouldn't wash away in the storms, and if someone dug them up you could replant them!

Also, have you looked at the EZ straw blankets? Not cheap, but supposed to work well - it's a blanket made of straw, so the individual fibers kind of hold on to the seed, rather than a tarp that just covers it but lets the water run under it. Or even just EZ straw on it's own, which is cheaper than the blanket, but may not hold on a hill in that kind of rain.


----------



## krevo81 (May 29, 2019)

I would be pretty distraught about that as well. This weather in Texas has been something else the past few months.

I used The Grass Outlet and got my Tif on sale for like 120 per 450sq ft. That's the direction I would go - especially with the potential for more torrential rain this summer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Talk about some bad luck


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Man that sucks. Tough run of luck. I think I would be considering artificial turf at this point.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I understand your frustration. I also think sod would have been the easiest solution. With only 900 sq ft you would be looking at buying 2 pallets. In my area one pallet will run approx ~$150.00. Considering all the water destruction to your seed, sod would have thrived. I'd walk away for a few weeks, then regroup.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Kick back and regroup, your tenacity is obvious. I'd shoot for sod if you can and it'll be done with or sprigs.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

900 square feet. I would just get a pallet of sod and use the pieces of sod as the plugs. Spoon fed AMS and it will be filled in fairly quick. Sucks you ran into all the troubles. My seeding last year was filled challenges. I am working like crazy to get bare areas filled in my backyard.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

900 square feet. I would just get a pallet of sod and use the pieces of sod as the plugs. Spoon fed AMS and it will be filled in fairly quick. Sucks you ran into all the troubles. My seeding last year was filled challenges. I am working like crazy to get bare areas filled in my backyard.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> I literally can't handle this any more and actually feel hate towards my lawn for the first time in my life.


Sorry to hear that man. I've been taking my lawn care seriously since January of this year and it has become one of my favorite hobbies. We bought a house, got married, and I am still taking classes at the university so money is definitely not flowing. I know for a fact that has played a huge role in my journey as I cannot afford to throw money at my lawn and instead am forced to do as much research and weigh out my options very close.

Like others have stated before, maybe you take a couple of weeks off and come back to it. You obviously have a passion for it or you would not have put forth the the time, effort, and money.

I still have a long way to go but it has been extremely rewarding seeing the progress I've made in the past six months.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Thanks guys for letting me vent.

My biggest concern is re-triggering and becoming incapacitated again so I have tried to do this is a deliberate and careful way.

I have never given up on anything before and I think I need to just walk away from this and regroup.

Yes - in hindsight I should have done sod.

I mistyped on sq footage. I am closer to 1200++ sq feet or so, not that it makes a difference. I had gotten quotes on zoysia grass sod prior to doing this and was told $1200-$1400 just in sod alone for my space. I don't know if a nice Bermuda would have been cheaper here in Dallas. I don't have that kind of money to buy it then pay for install, nor the strength to lay it all out myself.

I am beyond frustrated and exasperated.

I wish I had more sod experience and such a month ago as I would have done this differently.

See attached images of the tarps. I didn't tarp 100% as some areas under the oak tree I knew would stay protected from the rain and they did.

ETA: of course the weather is so against me on this the day we laid the tarps out we had constant 45 mph winds. Not a fun experience.

I wish I had a bunch of friends into lawn as much as me local. I'd buy the sod and have a sod planting / pizza / beer party.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate to bring more bad news, but bermuda (whether seeded or sodded) was NOT going to be a viable long term solution around that mature oak tree.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

How about changing tactics, and going slow and steady? So every weekend, pick up a few pieces of sod from Home Depot or whoever, and set it down. Or pick up a tray or two of plugs every weekend. Easier on the budget, and not too labor intensive for you. Put up a funny "grass in progress" sign to get anyone off your back for it not being done right away.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Of if you do seed again, this is the straw blanket I was talking about. I'd lay it on top of the ground and then stomp all over the thing, to work it in. The individual pieces of straw should catch the seed, https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ez-straw-grass-seed-germination-blanket-4-x-50-ft-200-sq-ft?cm_mmc=SEM-_-Google-_-DynamicAdGroups-_-AllSiteTSCCirc1912ExtAd&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9JzoBRDjARIsAGcdIDWFXPTAhYnHsCvNB4MI0w20jQbq6gP69mprH97rjGsVDZdCfFiKxooaAi7bEALw_wcB


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

* * UPDATE: * *

Thanks everyone for your input. I really do appreciate it.

The original plan was to have Bermuda seed around the lawn which 70% gets full sun, then find a shade tolerant see that would work under the oak tree.

After calling every sod and sod installer in North Texas, and talking in depth with many of the, one name for an installer and grass suggestion kept being brought up: Zoysia Grass.

I originally wanted Zoysia to be able to keep one variety around the yard, but I was looking for seed so went to Bermuda.

Since I already have all the prep work done, I am getting it installed for $100/per pallet and I only need two pallets.

I'll post pictures when complete!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

You just got caught up in some Murphy's Law lawn care. You're going to love your lawn very shortly.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

yay! Which Zoysia are you getting?


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

It is unbelievably frustrating when you out all that time and money into the yard and that happens. I hope your sod install goes better than the seeding!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> yay! Which Zoysia are you getting?


Going to go with Zeon.

After install I will be doing a 180 and actually HOPING for more rain!


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

Insta-lawns are the best lawns.

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Going to go with Zeon.


You're going to have to change your user name. 😁


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > yay! Which Zoysia are you getting?
> ...


I'm in San Antonio and sodded Zeon last year. It's the most beautiful grass on the planet. You will need to become educated on disease and fungicide tactics. Especially with the watering you'll be doing to establish. Zeon is slow to recover when herbicides are over applied or when disease takes over. Patience and education is your friend with Zeon.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > ktgrok said:
> ...


I would love any advice you can share!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Going to go with Zeon.
> ...


Dang! You're right! Is that possible?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Bermuda said:
> ...


It's only possible on the admin side of the board. We haven't changed very many because it can cause confusion but send a PM if you decide to change and we'll review it. Cheers.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Going to go with Zeon.
> 
> After install I will be doing a 180 and actually HOPING for more rain!


Sorry to hear about all your troubles trying to get your lawn established. I'm very interested in how your zeon zoysia holds up under the shade of that oak tree. I'm looking to add some zeon for the shadier spots in my back yard as well (probably next year) after I get my bermuda established.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> I wish I had a bunch of friends into lawn as much as me local. I'd buy the sod and have a sod planting / pizza / beer party.


What part of DFW are you in? I'm in Royse City and depending on where you're at I wouldn't mind helping out. 
I love me some grass, beer, and pizza.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a bunch of friends into lawn as much as me local. I'd buy the sod and have a sod planting / pizza / beer party.
> ...


Thanks for the offer! I really do appreciate it.

I've decided to have sod put in (hopefully this week) as I found someone who came recommended and he is going to install it for me at a great price.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> Yup, that's right. I'm saying something I've never really said before - I give up.
> 
> I loved watching Connor Ward and Ryan Knorr videos. I loved this forum. I was incapacitated for about 6 months two years ago. In that time my lawn (about 900 sq feet) went to crap. I decided time to fix it.
> 
> ...


Your neighbor owes you money for both of the sprinkler mishaps.

I'm about to go to my neighbor and tell him he has to something with his sprinklers. I don't give a crap that he runs them every day. But when his excess run off starts killing my grass it's a problem.

You can do as you please on your property but when you damage mine you will pay for it.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I can't believe a person wouldn't sod 1200 ft2 the first time around


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> drewwitt said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Bermuda said:
> ...


Hello DFW_Zoysia

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm 95% with you @DFW_Bermuda. I've tried to seed Zenith zoysia in my backyard, only to get absolutely dumped on with storms over the last couple weeks, causing washout. You know zoysia seed isn't exactly cheap either, so the wife isn't too thrilled with me chucking cash down the toilet. Of course the nutsedge seems to not care one bit that we've received multiple inches of rain the last couple days.  My only hope is that the Zenith will float and settle back down, and still come up in little clumps, since the backyard is pretty level.

As far as the front, that's a whole other story, but to try to keep it short, my super soppy necrotic Yukon bermuda did in fact get damaged by Celsius from a week ago, and I applied what I thought was slightly less than the high rate (.8 teaspoon / 1 gal of water / 1k sq ft, to 15k sq ft of lawn). I only applied more Celsius because apparently we now live in Ireland instead of the Ohio river valley and struggle to reach 75 degrees in June after seeing 90s in May. So, the cool season grasses I've been trying to suppress are fine and dandy making a comeback in this strange weather.

So there's my mini whine session. Sorry. But I guess just to let you know that you're not the only one considering throwing in the towel and throwing down some stupid Lowe's Sun 'N Shade Mix.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Please
Please
PLEASE
do not put down Zeon. I have it. It looks great where it looks great, and not great where it doesn't look great.

Zeon is not for the faint of heart. Or anyone within a quarter mile of a female dog.

I'd consider a dry river bed, or TifTuf Bermuda. I laid down some of that that had been rolled up in the sun for 5 days and it still greened up and took.

Please don't do Zeon. You will hate your life.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> I can't believe a person wouldn't sod 1200 ft2 the first time around


I didn't realize how much a pallet would cover. When I asked the first landscaper he said I needed 6 pallets @ $2400 for materials alone. So I didn't consider it after that and looked at seed.

I am more educated now and realized how wrong he was.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

6 pallets will probably cover 1200 sq ft but I'd get 7 just to be safe &#128514;


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zoysia in Atlanta, a pallet is 450 sq feet unless you are supersod (a juggernaut supplier)

Zeon ...it'll take less patience than seed! Don't let it dry out initially, let it be. Lot of posts here on it and journals.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> 6 pallets will probably cover 1200 sq ft but I'd get 7 just to be safe 😂


Zeon from the grass outlet in Texas is 450sf per pallet at $200ish a pallet.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Bermuda said:
> ...


Is there any concern that any of the seed will germinate? I'd hate for you to put the sod down and then have Bermuda's grow right up through it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > lvlikeyv said:
> ...


I doubt it.

Not only is it pretty washed aways from rain, but I spent a couple of hours yesterday leveling even further and blowing off the top layer.

They are here now installing the Zoysia.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

even if some of the bermuda does make it through, i don't foresee it lasting longer than a season due to the amount of shade it's going to get.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Kicker said:


> even if some of the bermuda does make it through, i don't foresee it lasting longer than a season due to the amount of shade it's going to get.


Good call. Forgot about the shade.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

drewwitt said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > 6 pallets will probably cover 1200 sq ft but I'd get 7 just to be safe 😂
> ...


It's a joke - read the rest of the thread and note the emoji


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> drewwitt said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Crap. I got your joke and thought it was funny. I meant to quote Jayhawk to confirm my sf was the same as his experience. You have the same sense of humor as me.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Last I checked tiff tuff was .45 a sq ft from super sod locally. Landscape guys does all the prep grading etc, for .40/sq foot. so rough 1.00/sq foot for sod and install. A little more money to haul in some top soil etc for him to level and prep the yard.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

crzipilot said:


> Last I checked tiff tuff was .45 a sq ft from super sod locally. Landscape guys does all the prep grading etc, for .40/sq foot. so rough 1.00/sq foot for sod and install. A little more money to haul in some top soil etc for him to level and prep the yard.


Yeah - where I had already prepped and leveled the yard for my seed, I was able to find someone to come deliver the sod and lay it cheap.

It didn't live up to my OCD standards and I found myself lifting some pieces and readjusting a bit after he left, but it was worth the money overall.


----------

